# Any chance of an off-road riding forum (gravel-grinding, recreational cyclocross ..)?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

There is clearly quite a bit of interest in this topic, eg:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/isnt-just-29er-drop-bars-356108.html

The requirements are different enough that it might benefit from its own sub-forum.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Has my vote


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

+1

This is definitely warranted.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Why not just use the existing cyclocross forum, or make an account over on MTBR?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Because it's not Cyclocross (which is racing) and it's not MTB'ing?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah, too true... but perhaps rename Cyclocross forum to Cyclocross / ______ ?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Migen21 said:


> Because it's not Cyclocross (which is racing) and it's not MTB'ing?


It's been what, 7 years, but the reason I created an account here was because I had questions similar to the one above and posted on MTBR, only to be referred to the cyclocross forum here.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

jetdog9 said:


> Ah, too true... but perhaps rename Cyclocross forum to Cyclocross / ______ ?


Sorry Jetdog, I was replying to the post above that was suggestingto use the cyclocross forum or go to MTBR.

I'm definitely in favour of a gravel/adventure bike Subforum here (at least add much as I am in favour of having sky Subforum at all ).


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

+1, I think a sub forum is a fine idea


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

jetdog9 said:


> Ah, too true... but perhaps rename Cyclocross forum to Cyclocross / ______ ?


I'd be in favor of this...I just don't see a point in making a specific subforum for off-road riding, especially when RBR's sister site already has one.

I built up my cross bike with a bunch of help from the cyclocross forum here and I've never once raced it. I have taken it on quite a bit of singletrack and stuff, so much so that I barely touched my MTB for nearly 5 years...Actually, this summer is the first time since 2011 that I've had my MTB out of the house.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, admittedly, it might not have quite the general interest level of the Doping Forum.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is the MTBR sub-forum: Cyclocross - Mtbr.com

Here is one on what I presume is unaffiliated: Recreational Cyclocross and Gravelbiking - Bike Forums

Then there is also: Riding Gravel - The Home of Gravel Cycling


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been a member of the Gravel Forum for a while.

The Gravel Cyclist: The Gravel Cycling Experience is a good site too. Think he's an ex Adelaide local, got some footage from around here on his site.


----------

